# The Mechanic gets a reboot



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hollywood continues down the reboot path with *The Mechanic*.

From Variety:
The 1972 original film starred Charles Bronson as a highly skilled hitman who finds himself training the son of one of his victims.
The remake will feature Jason Statham in the title role of the hitman.
Simon West will direct Irwin Winkler and Robert Chartoff's updated version of the film.
Winkler and Chartoff produced the '72 original film.
Filming is expected to begin this summer in Shreveport,LA.
No word on a street date for the film yet.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118003364.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Interesting. Who is going to take the Jan Michael Vincent role in this one?


----------

